# Logan is sick!!



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Poor Logan. He has thrown up and pooped in his nighttime crate for 3 days in a row now, and this morning diahhrea on the floor with blood in it!! I called the vet & they said that the blood was most likely from straining. I asked them to take a stool sample to make sure he does not have anything bad! But he is eating, drinking, sleeping, playing - anyone have these kind of problems? It is so unlike him to poop in his crate that I cannot be upset! 
Laurie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I hope that is what it is, although he started this on Sat night, and on Sunday I took him to the street fair & bought him a puppy goodie (not chocolate - but carob I think) So I would have thought that that would have caused it, but he started a day before. I wonder..... I noticed today a lot of little mushrooms in my lawn - I wonder if that could make him sick.
Laurie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh no! Poor little Logan!  Soiling in the crate when he never did that is alarming so I understand your worries.

My first guess would also be some kind of food he ate that didn't agree with him, but it could be from being outside and getting into contact with some kind of virus..... who knows? I'd call my vet too because I'd be worried.

Everyone says that canned pumpkin really helps with either diarrhea or constipation. That a tsp. or two a day seems to get things back on track. Might be worth a try. The fact Logan is still playing, eating and sleeping well, is very reassuring though.

Good luck and give the little guy some belly rubs from me, o.k.?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Poor Logan. Both my boys had the runs when I changed food. but no blood. or vomiting--- of course Cash vomited blood from eating something bad outside. I'm glad you are having it checked. let us know. Cash and Jasper wish Logan a speedy "get well"


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I have to really watch Valentino because he will eat just about anything....when i take him outside to potty I watch him very closely cause he can find things that it would take the Hubble(sp.) Telescope for me to see! It never ceases to amaze me how they might turn up their noses to their food and then go eat something as gross as POOP! I hope you can get to the 'bottom" of it and he will be as good as new! uke: :dance:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I really have to watch Gucci outside. She'll eat on the grass and some flowers (which I have to repeatly tell her no) and of course, rabbit droppings! Argh!

Maybe he did get into the mushrooms. The fungus could definately upset his stomach.

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for the well wishes, hopefully they will find something that can be fixed. My first thought was the contaminated food issue - but he has not had anything on any of the lists. Hopefully he will be better soon! Logan thanks you all for the warm wishes!
Laurie


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Sam sends :hug: :kiss: Get well soon.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awwww, poor Logan and poor you  I wish Logan a speedy recovery and Oreo sends "wet" kisses too


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Logan does love Wet kisses!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Get Well Soon!!!*


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh poor Logan, have you tried giving Logan some hamburg and rice to settle his belly, my sister gives her dogs a pepcid-ac when they get upset belly’s but they are bigger dogs so you may want to check with the vet on that. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

What an adorable picture of Logan- so sorry he is not feeling well. I doubt it is contaminated dog food if he is still drinking, playing and the food you are feeding is not on the list. keep us posted


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am so sad for little Logan. I hope he feels better soon! Brady too eats anything he can find in the yard. It is funny that you mentioned the mushrooms. I found a few yesterday and he was obsessed with them. I pulled them out before he could get his little mouth on them. He is probably still mad at me for ruining his snack. But, I didn't want to end up with this sceneuke: . (alright, I just saw that one and really wanted to use it. sorry). Hope Logan feels better soon. Keep us posted.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Cute Pix of Logan!Hope he gets to feeling better really soon!I would guess he ate something out of the ordinary.Keep us posted!
:hugs: :kisses:


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Poor Logan! Skiver and I send belly rubs and Hav get better wishes! He'll probably be fine in a day or two; those little stinkers will eat all sorts of junk outside; but not their regular food if there is a treat around!!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear Logan is under the weather . Hopefully he will soon get over whatever is causing the problem . these little guys have such sensitive systems when they are pups . 
I would try and get rid of all those mushrooms if I were you . For some reason these puppies seem attracted to them . Cosmo was the samer . I had to watch him like a hawk when he was young .
The two of them get into everything even now ..
Try and avoid people food at all costs - I think it may be the seasoning that sets them off .
I still do not know what made Cosmo sick at Thanksgiving but like your puppy he was really sick and it took fasting and I/v's for him to get over it ..


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Poor Logan! If its been 3 days with no improvement, I'd take him to the vet. Make sure to take a fresh stool sample with you. I know that giardia can cause blood and mucous in the stool in young dogs. Perhaps other parasites can cause it as well. You might take a sample of the mushrooms in as well and let the vet look at them. I sure hope the little guy feels better soon! :hug:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

We are so sorry Logan is sick.  :grouphug: Hopefully he is much better by now or your vet has a cause/cure. Plain yogart is good for getting the digestive system back on track. If he has been doing this for several days it seems a little more than an upset stomach. We get the mushrooms here when we have a wet season, right now that is not a problem ever though we are doing our rain dance everyday :dance: :rain:

Thankfully Smarty seems to be able to eat anything. :hungry: I could probably save on her puppy food, she never runs to eat it like she does the deer & rabit poop. :croc: I guess it is full of roughage. At the rate she is growing it can't be that bad for her.

Keep us posted on Logan.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Your county extention office should be able to tell you about the mushrooms. You might give them a call or take one by.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear the Logan is sick, poor little guy.  Could be something he got into in the poor, might be giardia. Please let us know what your vet says.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for the input. I did drop off a stool sample to the vet this morning, they looked at me like I was crazy cause they didnt ask for it - but who cares, I would rather pay for prevention. They said I wont have the results till Thursday but I will research that giardia thing - I thought that was only in young puppies. 
He has been acting fairly normal, but whining a lot. Gotta keep giving cuddles!! Poor me hehe
Laurie


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I sure hope Logan gets to feeling better really soon! Good for you taking in a stool sample! Better to have it looked at and see if you can get him on the road to health again!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

:sorry: So sorry to hear Logan is not well. Hope he feels better soon. :sorry:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

It happened to Shelby last week. She had the poops for 2 days, but otherwise was her normal self. After spending $140 at the vet, he said it was probably something she ate which caused colitis-like symptoms. He gave her some meds, but she was fine 2 days later. 

She eats everything. When we go on our walks, people must think her name is "drop it", because I'm always saying that to her. She picks things up and carries them with us, like trophies.

I hope Logan is better soon.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Poor Logan, I had something like that with one of my other dogs, Pom mix. At that time the vet said he must have eaten something bad. I think he might of got into some bad garbage. But the Vet gave him something, I don't remember what it was. I do remember he really didn't act like he was sick other than vomiting and diahhrea. 

Casper and I send get well soon wishes to Logan:kiss:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Logan is no better today, he had diahrea (I cant spell that word!!! maybe its bettr that I cant -hahah) all afternoon yesterday and then in his crate in the middle of the night. i also feel that there was blood in it. I gave him some rice last night an again with breakfast, not sure if it will work, but I will try. I am also gonna call vet again today!!
Laurie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That's awful!

Let us know what the vet says.

Sending well wishes his way,
Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well he has gone again on the floor this morning & lots of blood!! He is acting NORMAL????? Go figure. I will call the vet when they open & let you know whats going on.
Anyone else had a pup with bloody diahrea without any other symptoms?
Laurie


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi Laurie. Poor Logan. Hope he is doing better. Houston had something over Memorial Day weekend. He vomited three days - only once a day. Then he got the poops the last day. He was acting fine, playing and drinking normally so I wasn't too concerned. Just when I was going to take him to the vet, he got better. I figured it was something he ate outside like maybe the catepillars that I caught him eating. It does worry you though.

Hope Logan feels better. Hav L&K.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh Laurie. We were posting at the same time. I think I would call the vet again. The blood would scare me too.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well I thought he was throwing up in his crate at night - it turned out it was poop - very odd smelling ones. So there has been no vomiting and this has gone on for about 4-5 days - so I am counting the minutes - 20 - for when they open!! I feel like I have little kids all over again. 
Laurie


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Laurie so sorry to hear Logan is not doing better, Good luck at the vets.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Hope Logan is feeling better! Good luck*

at the vet today.

Trish


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie - I am so sorry to hear about Logan.  I don't understand why it would take the lab two days to get the results of his stool sample that you brought in on Tuesday. It usually never takes my vets longer than 24 hour to get the results. You might want to bring him in and/or have your vet start him on some meds. If you want to wait, just give him some pepto bismol, it's safe and should help with his diarrhea.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh no!! I hope everything is okay - I would be pretty shook up too  Let us know how Logan is doing.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well we are back - Poor Logan has gone 7 times in the last 12 hours!!!! I did bring a new sample in , which they looked at for other things, and they were negative. Dr. was happy that he was not dehydrated, or vomiting, and he had no discomfort in his belly. She put him on antibiotics & said that if not an improvement in 24 hours, they will do blood work. Also the first stool sample, that looked for different things, will be here this afternoonor tomorrow am. So we will see. He got his first pill this morning, I just hope it slows it down!! My poor baby - he just looks up at me with those eyes & I melt!!
Thanks for all the good thoughts - hopefully we will have better news tomorrow. 
Laurie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Laurie, the boys and I are sending Logan healing thoughts.... I hope everything is fine. Keep us posted


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awwwww, big hugs to you and your lovely Logan - I hope he feels better soon!:grouphug:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Metronidazole is usually the drug a vet will give for this type of thing. It will treat giardia and other things that might not show up in just one stool sample. Our vet has a rapid giardia test that is near 100% conclusive that only takes 20 minutes in office for results. If the vet sends the sample to a lab for microscopic exam, sometimes they can't find it by that method. So if your vet gave metronidazole, that may very well help. I feel so bad for little Logan uke: and you! Keep us posted and give Logan lots of hugs from us.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You guys dont know how much you have eased my mind!!! Yes, they did give him metronidazole - 7 tablets, so I guess that is for 2 weeks. I really hopes it helps him cause I cant imagine how hard it is for him to mess in his crate at night. He just gives out a little whine & I clean up!! I have not gotten a full night sleep in about 5 days - makes for a cranky mommy!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

tHANKS AGAIN FOR ALL THE SUPPORT!! Hubby thinks I am crazy for worrying the way I do, but I was almost in tears this morning. I have seen my older son thru two lifethreatening issues and I just dont want to have to do that with my pups too!!
Laurie


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurie you are not crazy, I was almost in tears reading how he has not improved this morning. I glad the vet gave him some meds, hopefully he will be back to normal soon. Riley & Monte send lots of hugs & wet kisses.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

So, so glad Logan has some meds to hopefully ease the diarrhea. Wow, that is scary when you start to see blood, but also when he's going SO many times like he did! Gosh, he must be wiped out... or is he? 

He is such a trooper! Mommy too! Not sleeping well is bound to take it's toll on all of you so I'm hoping tonight will be much better and Logan can sleep the night so that you can finally get some much needed rest, Laurie.

I'm very relieved to hear the vet examined him and saw nothing serious. Good news.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I am happy to hear Logan go some medication to help him - I can imagine how distressing it must be. I went through that myself a couple of months ago and it cleared right up with the meds - so don't worry. Pretty soon Logan will feel some relief and you can get some needed rest Laurie - you are a great mommmy


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Laurie- You might also make sure that Logan isn't eating large regular meals. Give his stomach a rest for 12 or so hours (make sure he drinks), then give him smaller meals of boiled chicken and rice. When Maddie had a bout of diarrhea, I also gave her a little cultured yogurt (plain with cultures, not the other kind) to give her some beneficial stomach bacteria. That seemed to do the trick. Also, a little pumpkin (pure canned pumpkin, not the pumpkin pie mixture) seems to help. Maddie loves to eat anything now, and ate both the yogurt and pumpkin with gusto. Hope your boy feels better soon! :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Jeanne, I did give him his supper but mixed rice into it , also got it for breakfast & last nightl So I hope it is working. He got an antibiotic this am and has not gone since so that is good news. Diahrea is not so bad, but the blood in it for 4-5 days scared me to death!!!! Thanks, I hope he is on the road to recovery!! I just love him to death & feel so bad when he or the girls are sick. I guess the true test will be if he messes in his crate tonight He has done it every night since Sat night, so I hope tonight is different.

Thanks to all you great Mommys & Daddys for helping me thru this!!  
Laurie


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Sounds like Logan is doing better! Yep, the blood in the diarrhea would freak me out too.  Don't get too discouraged if he has a setback tonight, since the medicine may take longer than 1 day to fully work. But it does sound like it may do the trick! We'll keep our fingers crossed that he gets completely well and you get some well-needed rest!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Laurie,
Iam hoping Logan is on the road to recover, and I am glad you have the support of this forum! Casper and I sending you and Logan much loves tonight. Let us know how he is doing tomorrow, we are trying to follow his progress.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Laurie,
Duncan and I are hoping for a speed recovery for Logan.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I've got my fingers crossed for little Logan! No poopies tonight dear!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Awh.......Logan is so cute! Logan feel better fast ~ everyone is worried about you  

Kohana & Libby


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Hope Logan feels better soon. Keep us posted. Sending Hav L & K. :kiss:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Good news!! It looks like Logan is on the path to recovery. No accidents in the crate last night:whoo: Yahoooo. He did go twice this am, still diahrea but No blood - thank god. He still is as happy and cuddly as always - it just amazes me how resiliant these guys are. Lets hope he keeps it up!
Thanks again
Laurie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

The boys and I are very relieved for Logan and you Laurie. eace: :whoo: :cheer2: :rockon: :angel: :amen: love these new smileys


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

We are such little children when it comes to these smileys - arent we?!!!?ound:


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

So glad to hear Logan is feeling better.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Laurie- I'm *so* happy Logan is better! No blood and no accidents is definitely an improvement! It may take a few days for the medicine to completely work and the diarrhea to go away, but it sounds like he's on his way! Woo hoo!!!!:whoo:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie,

It's great to hear that Logan is doing better. Did your vet let you know what he had?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

yOU GUYS ARE SOOOOO GREAT!! I feel like you are here with me feeling for my little boy! Logan seems to be doing better, nothing since this morning (that I know of, as he was in the yard a few times while I wasnt around) but no blood since yesterday so I am happy!!! The vet called last night to say that both samples I brought (am I anal or what) came out negative, so we are all just assuming it was something he ate, or a virus. 
If we have no accident tonight I will feel secure that we are on the road to recovery. Even though he didnt have one last night, each time he made a noise, I had the light on, took him out & gave him to hubby in bed, and then put him back. Felt like it was when the kids were real sick, I made them sleep with me  I think if I hear him tonight & he is ok, with no accident I may let him finish the night in bed with me as hubby is sleeping downstairs to leave way before dawn to go fishing. Thanks again, it is sooo nice to have a great group of online friends who know how you feel!!!
Laurie


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thats so great Laurie, I'm glad to hear Logan is on the road to recovery. Have a great day fishing.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That's our boy!!!! eace: 

You're a great mommy, Laurie. :clap2: :grouphug:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

So glad he is doing a little better. I think we were all a little concerned for the little guy.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

so glad Logan is better. I know how you feel about the blood. I was so worried about Cash when he was vomiting blood. But all is well that ends well and I don't think you are anal--- better safe than sorry.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Laurie, did Logan have another "poopless" night? I hope so! So happy he is on the mend! :bounce: :clap2:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Vicki - thanks for asking - yes we had another poop free night. So I think he is really on the mend. Today will be the true test as I left for work at 9am, and cant get out of here till two. So if I find not accidents on the kitchen floor, I would say we are good to go!!! 
Laurie


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Laurie,

So glad to hear Logan is doing better. :whoo: :thumb:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Laurie,
I've been reading and thrilled to hear Logan is better!Glad he is staying on the mend........eace:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Good to hear Logan is on the mend.eace:


----------

